# colet CLT-Q006 problem



## saltash (Jan 7, 2019)

hello everyone.i hope you can help.i have the afoementioned bean to cup machine which works well until recently.when i try to "pull" a latte the milk will not transfer from the canister.nothing seems to be blocked and i have fully adjusted the frother screw on top but it still doesn't deliver.and ideas please?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You will need to strip down & clean the milk tube +frother unit.


----------

